# swimming pool air conditioning



## شـــادي (8 مارس 2009)

اليكم شرح وحدات برك السباح ومبدأ العمل والمراحل الأساسيه
وكيفية توزيع الدكت بالشكل الصحيح


----------



## zanitty (8 مارس 2009)

جميل جدا يا جميل جدا


----------



## mohamed mech (8 مارس 2009)

عاش عاش عاش الغواص شادى و جزاه الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## amr fathy (9 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ............


----------



## sosodeep (9 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا شادي يا كبير


----------



## م عبدالحكيم نعمه (10 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يااستاذ شادي


----------



## خالد العسيلي (10 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (12 مارس 2009)

رحمه الله والديك ياشادي الورد . ومزيدا من التقدم والنجاح


----------



## م/زيكو تك (12 مارس 2009)

الله الله الله ----- بسم الله مشاء الله

الله ينور عليك


----------



## الطموني (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا اخ شادي
كتب رائعة


----------



## الطموني (12 مارس 2009)

جد ابدعت بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng iman (12 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذه المقتنيات الرائعه


----------



## light man (8 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي فعلا مشاركة تستدعي الاهتمام جاري التحميل........................


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (8 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## رعسشم (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## الدكة (10 أغسطس 2009)

رائع فعلاً ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## كاسر (11 أغسطس 2009)

مراجع مفيدة جدا

كنت أبحث عن مثلها

لك عاطر الشكر والود


----------



## قحطان العابدي (11 أغسطس 2009)

مشششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووور


----------



## light man (11 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة مميزة وجاري التحميل...............


----------



## طارق ألجزائري (21 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (22 مارس 2010)

جزيت خيرا
وسموت مقاما
ومتعك الله بالصحة 
وكساك بنعمة الايمان
واظلك في ظله يوم لا ظل الا ظله
ووالديك ووالديهم
وجميع والدينا


----------



## مهندس/علي (6 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر يا هندسة اتمني تفدني في تصميم مراوح الشفط وتكييف بعض مسابح الفيلل والفنادق


----------



## thaeribrahem (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ


----------



## mech_mahmoud (10 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## jojostar (10 ديسمبر 2010)

_ابدعت اخوى شادى ومشكككككككككككككور
_


----------



## رائد حمامرة (10 ديسمبر 2010)

والله يبو شريج ما شاء الله ما حدا قدك الغشيم بقول هذا كان اول باول يحظر مع جوجو...يله حظك منيح.. مهو ابو شريكك كان فهلوي وكان نشيط والله....لولاه الله اعلم وين لقت!!!!


----------



## الانجينيير (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*الكبير كبير ياشادى*

جزاك الله خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مشاركة قيمة جدا جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## profx (29 يناير 2011)

مشكور و اذا فيه اي طريقة لحساب الاحمال الحرارية للمسابح او اي اعتبارت يجب اخذها عند حساب الحمل الحراري و التصميم


----------



## سعيد زكريا (22 فبراير 2012)

لدي مسبح 1300 متر2 ارتفاع 7 متر اريد حسابات التكييف والتهويه 
وجزاكم الله الخير


----------



## ضابط نحوي (30 يونيو 2012)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حيدراكرم (30 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## nofal (30 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## محمد_86 (30 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا:31:


----------



## akmq (21 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله


----------



## ديار السعيدي (21 أبريل 2013)

موضوع جميل ومشكور على المشاركة


----------



## مستر هندسة (22 أبريل 2013)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (3 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## drmady (3 مايو 2014)

باارك الله فيك ، وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

